# Database of Newly paved Roads for longboarding?



## wokofshame (May 8, 2009)

i got back on the board today after 3 months travelling w/out it, damn do i love longboarding it makes me feel so good. 
hey is there a website out there w/ a list of freshly paved roads across the country on it? if not, it would be such a damn cool thang. 

skaters from around the world would post it up when a hill in their area was being paved.
Alliance!


----------



## connerR (May 9, 2009)

Well I can tell you that we've got a lotta places to longboard here in orange county, California.


----------

